

Interview with Rob Pike on Concurrency/Parellelism (Video) - m0nastic
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/pike-concurrency

======
m0nastic
Oops, sorry, what I thought was a transcript was just links to that section of
the video (updated the title to remove "with transcript")

~~~
tsuyoshi
You can see the transcript by clicking on "Full Page Transcript"

